# My lilttle Hermanns and there home.



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Storm










Chase










There indoor home


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

brilliant pictures :thumbup:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

How cute are they:thumbup:

Brilliant pics


----------



## kelseye (Aug 16, 2009)

they are so cute i want them lol


----------



## tortoiselady (Dec 13, 2009)

wicked torts  good set up too


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Beautiful torts!
Awesome setup too, one of the best tortoise setups I've ever seen!


----------



## tosca (Jun 11, 2010)

Lovely pics.


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks all. I love watching them, there so great and i wouldnt be without them now i have them. :thumbup:


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

awwwwwwww how cuteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

I love hermanns tortoises lol I have got a baby one called larry  Love the set up. May be stealing some ideas


----------



## nutmeg (Sep 13, 2009)

Fantastic set up.

I would love something like that, but I wouldn't trust my 2 cats.


----------



## shaz179 (May 14, 2010)

kevin8834 said:


> You're very helpful to me!!!


Found some new ideals have you lol


----------



## Emma1973 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are so cute. I used to have tortoises when I was a kid. I'd love one again now. I keep giving it serious thought. :001_smile:


----------



## harry12 (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww they are so cute! Loving there little home too, it looks great!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Their home is great :thumbup::thumbup: they are so cute  love 'em !!! Great names too. :biggrin5::biggrin5:


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

They are so cute! Love their indoor home.


----------

